# Terminator: Dark Fate - Regisseur will nie mehr mit James Cameron zusammenarbeiten



## Darkmoon76 (26. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator: Dark Fate - Regisseur will nie mehr mit James Cameron zusammenarbeiten* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Terminator: Dark Fate - Regisseur will nie mehr mit James Cameron zusammenarbeiten*


----------



## EvilReFlex (26. November 2019)

Ich weiß noch immer nicht ob dieser Terminator im weißen Tank-top weiblich ober männlich ist, sieht aus wie eine Kreuzung zwischen Justin Bieber und Miley Cyrus.


----------



## hunterseyes (27. November 2019)

Tim Miller hätte auch einfach gehen können, ist ja nicht so, als hätte er bisher Wunderwerke vollbracht.


----------



## Worrel (27. November 2019)

EvilReFlex schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch immer nicht ob dieser Terminator im weißen Tank-top weiblich ober männlich ist, sieht aus wie eine Kreuzung zwischen Justin Bieber und Miley Cyrus.


... was gerade beim Thema _Terminator _durchaus beabsichtigt sein könnte.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (27. November 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Tim Miller hätte auch einfach gehen können, ist ja nicht so, als hätte er bisher Wunderwerke vollbracht.



Meine Rede, die "Vita" von ihm ist nicht gerade berauschend, von lang will ich nicht mal anfangen.
Vor allem ist seine ausgewachsene Arroganz bezeichnend, den Leuten ihr "Baby" (kreativer Prozess) wegnehmen zu wollen, die den jeweiligen Film bzw. die Figur erschaffen bzw. erfolgreich Leben eingehaucht haben.
Im ersten Fall James Cameron, der mit seiner Frau Gale Anne Hurd den Terminator erschuf. 
Im zweiten Fall Ryan Reynolds, ohne dessen massives Lobbying für einen R-rated Deadpool und generelle Hingabe als Fan des Charakters, der Film Deadpool wohl nur ein weiterer Flop geworden wäre.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. November 2019)

Cameron ist allerdings auch kein Waisenknabe, es wird immer wieder berichtet dass die Arbeit mit ihm sehr schwierig ist.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (27. November 2019)

Terminator war nach 2, spätestens 3 Teile auserzählt. Mein Interesse an dieser oder weitere Fortsetzungen ist dementsprechend gering.


----------



## PsychoticDad (27. November 2019)

EvilReFlex schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch immer nicht ob dieser Terminator im weißen Tank-top weiblich ober männlich ist, sieht aus wie eine Kreuzung zwischen Justin Bieber und Miley Cyrus.



Die Dame ist eigentlich gar kein Terminator, sondern nur ein Mensch mit cybernetischen Upgrades.  Das traurige an dem Film ist, das er selbst ohne die vereinzelten feministischen Seitenhiebe eine Katastrophe wäre. Es wird schon in den ersten Minuten klargestellt das alle Ereignisse in T1 u T2 bedeutungslos sind. Es gibt weder einen John Connor noch Skynet sondern irgendeine andere KI deren Namen ich schon längst wieder vergessen habe. Der ganze Film ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für Fans finde ich.  

Ich kann mir außerdem gar nicht vorstellen das der Film ohne Streitigkeiten im Hintergrund zu retten gewesen wäre. An dem Film stimmt einfach viel zu viel nicht sodass es eher wie ein Nostalgie Cashgrab wirkt als ein wirklich gut durchdachter Film.


----------



## EddWald (27. November 2019)

Streit hinter Kamera. Davon sind auch immer die Schauspielern betroffen. Ich erwarte also eiskalte, bis zum Erbrechen professionalisierte  Schauspielerei ohne Herz und wirklicher Hingabe. Ein weitere Minuspunkt für den Film.


----------

